# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  just won R250 000

## ians

Yeah right like i believe them,

I loaded mtn airtime and recieved an sms indicating that i had just won R250 000 in the cocacola united kingdom yearly draw, with a reference number and a contact number 012-8239627 and an email address cocacolapromo7@gmail.com cellphone number +27793392645.

 I decided to check out the land line number to see if it was legit, someone actually answered the call gave company details "PK International" and she has a physical address which i didnt bother writting down. So what do i do, get the physical address, contact the police and give them all the details?

It sounds to good to be true, especially when they tell me i must now register and give them all my personal details. Surely cocacola would do things a little more professional.

----------


## Blurock

@ians, why do you go for small change? I win at least 3 lotteries per day. All more than $1million. I also get "donations" from Etiopia and Nigeria and lately from Afghanistan. :Whistling: 

Jokes aside, I do think if someone makes an effort, these scamsters can be traced and brought to book. :Batman:

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

Sorry to disappoint you Ians, but I already won it last week  :Big Grin:

----------

tec0 (04-Sep-12)

----------


## wynn

And I won a fortune on the FIFA world cup lottery.   :Wink:

----------


## tec0

Why not report them to the police? Go for it!!!

----------


## ians

Decided to contact the number again to get more details, physical address etc. The number does not exsist.

So it looks like they setup a telkom line, cellphone number, gmail address, they even had a physical address this morning,which i didnt take down because i thought it was a scam, the lady gave her name the whole nine yards. By lunch time they are shut down. I wonder how many people they actually catch?


How do these scams work and what do they achieve, do they get your personal details then sell the info, do they get your bank account details and clean out your bank account.

----------


## ians

> Why not report them to the police? Go for it!!!


I did once before, for a scam which i got involved in.

I got a call from a person who wanted to setup a meeting to discuss buying goods for Nigeria, cars parts etc, i setup a meeting with the person, met with them, setup another meeting to finalise the deal. Had some contacts in the police who i notified and we setup such a sweet deal for these fellas. I never heard from them again, i dont know why.

----------


## Nickolai Naydenov

One of the ladies at work received sms saying she won from rica draw. I knew it was a scam and phoned to piss them off. So a colored woman answered, she said i need to go buy R110 vodacom airtime and send her the pin to activate the win bwahahaha... So i said sorry but i dont use vodacom, so she says ya I know you are on mtn so i said no i'm not hahaha... So she said which network are you using, so i said come on guess you have two more tries, so she says cell c, i laugh again and said wrong again, you guys are useless i don't want your prize hahaha, by this time she's lekker irritated and says sir doesn't matter who you use,you must send us a vodacom R110 so i said sure I'll doit but i don't use vodacom and the money will be a waste and she said no sir its on,y for activation so i said ok I'll do it but i only have R10 in cash and if she can borrow me a R100 which of course i'd kindly pay her back, but then she says i'd crook her, anyway i kept her on the phone and acted stupid for about 10min after which she put the phone down on me Nd never answered again, i even sent her an sms saying i want my prize hahaha... But no reply, damn i just lost so much money, but its ok since evry day i win other competitions that i dont even enter into, now can you imagine if i did enter for real bwahahahaha....

----------


## Didditmiself

If I get an unsolicited call from someone who does not care whether I am busy with something else but simply starts "Hi I'm here to tell you about blah blah blah" and I say sorry I'm not interested, but they carry on, then I really give them the runaround - I answer every statement they make with a question. Eventually they get so frustrated they drop the call. As far as that 'rica call' is concerned, I too have received one. What a flipping cheek! I must go and buy R110 airtime so that I can 'win' something (in that case it was a cellphone) that I will never see anyway. Another scam is to sms 'special numbers' found inside yogurt container lids or wherever. Within seconds of you sending the 'number' at a cost of R whatever, you get a reply sms "sorry you didn't win this time, but please try again". I'm not saying EVERY competition is not a genuine effort to increase sales for the company, but just that one must be wary what you are entering. When and how will winners be notified? What other T & C's apply? etc.

----------


## Citizen X

> Yeah right like i believe them,
> 
>  email address cocacolapromo7@gmail.com cellphone number +27793392645.
> 
> I decided to check out the land line number to see if it was legit, someone actually answered the call gave company details "PK International" and she has a physical address which i didnt bother writting down. So what do i do, get the physical address, contact the police and give them all the details?
> 
> . Surely cocacola would do things a little more professional.


@cocacolapromo7@gmail.com cellphone number +27793392645, *CONGRATULATIONS! You made it to the scam alert forum!* A real feat! I feel like I should give you some type of award! Please just take your rubbish can and hand it to yourself!" Bloody agent"

----------


## ians

A noddy badge would be great.

----------


## bjsteyn

No professional company is going to use a gmail account. That is always your first sign that is scam. Secondly if they want you to do something that normally costs money before you will receive the prize is the second tell tail.

----------


## SANDY23

Delete delete delete dont contact them they could empty your bank account, going on for a long time scam scam scam...

----------


## Sparks

It beats me how anyone can believe that they have won whatever without having bought a ticket first  :Confused:

----------


## ians

Well i actually won R3000 yesterday, WITHOUT BUYING A TICKET, being the kind of person i am (dont trust anyone) got a call from my wife to tell me i had won the R3000, yeah right, she told me that someone was trying to get hold of me, i noticed a missed call from a 031566xxx number, so i returned the call, to find it was east coast radio. Then i really got suspicious and thought they were trying to prank me. I went to my van got one of my asssistants to listen to the radio and told him to give me a thumbs up if he heard my voice on the radio. My phone rang at 8.40 when i answered i could hear my wife in the backround, checked with the guy by my van, who didnt give me a thumbs up, so i was going to put down the phone, lucky i didnt because it wasnt a prank, when they turned to me, my voice did go on air so i got a thumbs up, and yes i did win the R3000. My wife had entered me into the competition and hadnt told me, wow, what  a nice suprise    :Bananadance:

----------


## Mike C

Congratulations ians!  Enjoy!

----------


## Mariana

There is only one system in the world which stops fraud and theft from your system - it's called the "WISEMAN CONCEPT" WITH IT'S "TELESCOPIC CALCULATION" ability. 

Why:
1.) Nobody touch your money.
2.) You yourself are in control at all times of your own money.
3.) You don't need to enter into doggy Scams to make R 250 000. ( Make it yourself )
4.) You will never be able to stop these scams ( Take your own financial system ) Everyone is losing money everyday doing things "legal" - Our own system is a scam!!

----------


## Mariana

What a lot of crap in that brain, that gmail is unprofessional !!!!!

----------


## adrianh

Hey Mariana, you still punting your Wise-ASS CON-cept scam I see!

Well done, I hear there is a lot of space for the WISEmen & Woomen... in solitary-CON-finement in Pollsmoor...You can trade cigarettes for soap using a telescoping broomstick.

----------


## Citizen X

> There is only one system in the world which stops fraud and theft from your system - it's called the "WISEMAN CONCEPT" WITH IT'S "TELESCOPIC CALCULATION" ability. 
> 
> Why:
> 1.) Nobody touch your money.
> 2.) You yourself are in control at all times of your own money.
> 3.) You don't need to enter into doggy Scams to make R 250 000. ( Make it yourself )
> 4.) You will never be able to stop these scams ( Take your own financial system ) Everyone is losing money everyday doing things "legal" - Our own system is a scam!!


Hi Mariana,
Okay here you clarifying what you offer. Clarification is good as it often will create an informed consumer, so now, the consumer has a choice. Nothing wrong with freedom of choice! If someone after this fact chooses to utilize your services, then that's between you and them!

----------


## Citizen X

> What a lot of crap in that brain, that gmail is unprofessional !!!!!


I can only share my individual opinion and perception, other member's free to exercise theirs! In my opinion, your comment "What a lot of crap in that brain " is a personal attack which is unwarranted! Remember, many of your potential clients are now studying your interaction with us!!!!!
This is how I would argue the gmail matter. The greatest fraudsters had website, proper email addresses and were highly regarded in society.Take *Bernard Lawrence* "*Bernie*" *Madoff* for instance, he had several office blocks, never mind and email address with proper domain YET Madoff who was chairman of Madoff Investment Securities was arrested on 11/12/2008. "On March 12, 2009, Madoff pled guilty to 11 federal felonies, including securities fraud, wire fraud, mail fraud, money laundering, making false statements, perjury, theft from an employee benefit plan, and making false filings with the SEC"

Closer to home, Shabir Shaik must have had a proper email address!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ians

> Congratulations ians!  Enjoy!


now the tricky part is getting the money out of them...i wonder if they pay in 30 days  :Frown:

----------


## Mariana

No wonder the economy is going down, with clever guys like adrianh and Vanash naick there is no hope! 
We tried to set up a meeting and they refused!
Just show you...

----------


## tec0

> No wonder the economy is going down, with clever guys like adrianh and Vanash naick there is no hope! 
> We tried to set up a meeting and they refused!
> Just show you...


Right I am getting sick of this... ??? Anyone else feeling the same way???

----------


## ians

> No professional company is going to use a gmail account. That is always your first sign that is scam. Secondly if they want you to do something that normally costs money before you will receive the prize is the second tell tail.


So you saying my company is not a proffessional company, because my company has a gmail account? mmm interesting, this could explain why i cannot keep up with the work load, maybe i should change my company name too, i was told about 15 years ago that my company name sounds too mickey mouse (that persons company went bankrupt about 6 years ago already and he had a "proffessional name"), yet after 22 years i am still operating. Could this be why the fail rate in bussiness is more than * 50% in the first 5 years and only 5 % of comanies are still operating after 10 years? (* last i checked could be more or less at present) People are more concerned about the company names and email address than the actual company function and "cash flow"

a few tips: (for small companies)
cash flow...My company is like a steam train and the bank is the burner, rands and cents in the burner, the train moves forward, no movement in the bank account the train stops, since i adopted this attitude, and leave site when the burner stops, i have reduced my outstanding debts list.

Big contracts dont always keep the company moving forward, any movement through your bank account keeps the wheels turning, big or small, so long as it keeps moving, in fact from my experience, the bigger the contract, the harder it is to keep the wheels turning and the harder the fall, more overheads, more labour issues, more problems in general.

Keep it real, dont lie to customers, get them to trust you and your bussiness will grow, word of mouth will grow your bussiness faster than any advert you place anywhere, it will also save you a lot of money. The type of customers you get from word of mouth are worth a lot more than the ones trying to find another sucker to catch out, which they find in ads. the word of mouth customers also seem to stick around a lot longer. When it comes to payment, you will find the word of mouth customers are better payers than the ones who found you in an ad because, i beleive the reason for this could have something to with the person who refered you will be embarrassed if you call them, and tell them their mate hasnt paid you for whatever reason, i could be wrong but it seems to be working for me.

----------


## pieksie

I always reply and swear at them!   :Rant1:

----------


## Citizen X

> No wonder the economy is going down, with clever guys like adrianh and Vanash naick there is no hope! 
> We tried to set up a meeting and they refused!
> Just show you...


“Say my name, say my name.You actin' kinda shady…….Better say my name…” 

Take that fluffy! :2guns:

----------


## Didditmiself

Actually, yes. Can't we change the subject. The bickering is starting to irritate me.

----------

Blurock (20-Oct-12)

----------


## ians

> Actually, yes. Can't we change the subject. The bickering is starting to irritate me.


You know the saying, if you cant beat them join them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Citizen X

> Actually, yes. Can't we change the subject. The bickering is starting to irritate me.


A very good morning to you Diditmiself,
I appreciate that bickering stifles protracted debate! You 100% exactly right.  :Embarrassment: That said, sometimes a little bickering is not only essential but rather quite vital to get at the truth! You see, in my opinion, the idea here is to get the whole truth and nothing but the truth! I’m generally a very pleasant chap! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  If one studies this thread carefully I think one would have to conclude that TFSA members who replied actually only have good intentions in mind!! In much the same way as police should use force which is reasonably necessary and proportionate to overcome resistence to arrest, similiarly, _I personally use whatever is reasonable necessary and at times proportionate_ to the individuals who find themselves in this section...very special section indeed! Please grant this poor and wandering scholar some reasonable lattitude to bicker, if bickering will get the desired results???
 :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

> Right I am getting sick of this... ??? Anyone else feeling the same way???


I agree tec0. Sounds like we have a lot of PMS and frustrated old Ballies. The insults and sarcasm is childish. Lets get back to business and debate which I believe was the original intention of The Forum SA.

----------


## ians

Not really just bored, weather is kak today, at least i got around to do something productive today, made a really comfortable chair out of some scraps of wood.

----------


## pieksie

> There is only one system in the world which stops fraud and theft from your system - it's called the "WISEMAN CONCEPT" WITH IT'S "TELESCOPIC CALCULATION" ability. 
> 
> Why:
> 1.) Nobody touch your money.
> 2.) You yourself are in control at all times of your own money.
> 3.) You don't need to enter into doggy Scams to make R 250 000. ( Make it yourself )
> 4.) You will never be able to stop these scams ( Take your own financial system ) Everyone is losing money everyday doing things "legal" - Our own system is a scam!!


ROFL!!!!!!!!!!  Doggy scams... :Slap:

----------

Citizen X (22-Oct-12)

----------


## Scaffold

I believe the Wiseman Concept is the "way out" for all of us!! Its a real eye opener. It will make you lose your mind in a matter of seconds. One minute you have a grip on reality and the next...POOF!!..its all gone and your outa your mind!!! BTW: How old is Mariana? :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------

Citizen X (22-Oct-12)

----------


## twinscythe12332

> Our own system is a scam!!


I think quoting out of context makes things more understandable.

----------


## andrecv

My friend I had the same s...with a Rica sms...luckily i've done research on these scams so I decided to get a few friends with baseball bats ( pik steel) and aranged a meeting. Broer we beat the crap out of that guy...he confessed that he is from Nigeria, ID,passport and all....
They feed of the desperation of the us all...
Strongs !

----------


## Wiz

> I did once before, for a scam which i got involved in.
> 
> I got a call from a person who wanted to setup a meeting to discuss buying goods for Nigeria, cars parts etc, i setup a meeting with the person, met with them, setup another meeting to finalise the deal. Had some contacts in the police who i notified and we setup such a sweet deal for these fellas. I never heard from them again, i dont know why.


They might have a contact with police.  :Big Grin:  You must have given the scammers a some thingy which alerted them.

----------


## rumblepages

I get message like that once or twice a week. imagine, if I really won I would have been a millionaire by now

----------


## tec0

> congratulation your sim no has won you sum of R250,000.00 from rica 
> yearly promotions with ref no 16UK contact rica agent on 061***6436 for your 
> cash prize. Time: 24/10/2013 08:33:15


I know this is a bit of an old one but here is the thing ONLY MTN HAS THIS NUMBER so how the hell did they find me?  :Rant1:

----------


## ians

Didn't you RICA your sim card?

https://www.mtn.co.za/support/Pages/Rica.aspx

----------

